# concha bullosa



## lmeadows (Dec 2, 2014)

What is the correct ICD9 code for concha bullosa of inferior turbinate?


----------



## Amy Pritchett (Dec 2, 2014)

I would use 478.19 for the concha bullosa of the inferior turbinates.

Hope this helps


----------



## Candice_Fenildo (Dec 2, 2014)

Very good answer Amy

Alot of coders seem to think that 733.20 is the proper code, I cannot tell you how many times I see this. 

The AAO-HNNS recommends 478.19 ( Other diseases of the nasal cavity) as well.


----------



## lmeadows (Dec 3, 2014)

Thank you ladies for your help!


----------



## dallas574 (Jan 2, 2015)

I always use 478.19 as well.


----------

